# Photos and results: Patterson Pass Road Race, Tracy



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

My photo and video report from the challenging Patterson Pass Road Race this past weekend:

http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/patterson/

enjoy,
Steve Hill


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Keep 'em coming!*

Good stuff! Wonder why velopromo doesn't copy your style and just post photos of their race results?


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Thanks*

I was there in the 45+ race. It was a tuff day, I was not feeling good so I dropped out after 1 lap, since I had an MTB race to do the next day.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

*velopromo results*



peterpen said:


> Good stuff! Wonder why velopromo doesn't copy your style and just post photos of their race results?


I think Velopromo does a very good job overall. Their posting of results in the past has been a little frustrating to racers so if I can alleviate that demand on their thin resources then great. It might let them focus on what they do best... running great races.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I'm definitely not complaining about VP - if I want my results, I just stay until they're posted.
VP gets a bad rap from some people but I'm so happy they do what they do. So many other regions are stuck with crits only, or 'road races' that are 30 miles or so. You can do at least one long road race every month from January through August. I shudder to think what it will be like if Bob Liebold ever calls it quits.

But please keep doing what you're doing, Steve! Are you racing Winters? I'll be bringing up the rear in the 4's, getting some good miles in before University next weekend.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I agree it would be scary to think what racing would be with out VP. I'm an MTB racer who started road racing last season and it has been frustrating waiting says, or weeks for the results. But I can live with it.
I'll be at Winters this weekend bringing up the rear of the 45+ group


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

peterpen said:


> Are you racing Winters? I'll be bringing up the rear in the 4's, getting some good miles in before University next weekend.


Hahaha I will probably be bringing up the rback of the pack of the 4's at Winters. That is a boring race and if like last year I sat at the back till the last mile then sprinted for 16th hahaha...


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

peterpen said:


> I'm definitely not complaining about VP - if I want my results, I just stay until they're posted.
> VP gets a bad rap from some people but I'm so happy they do what they do. So many other regions are stuck with crits only, or 'road races' that are 30 miles or so. You can do at least one long road race every month from January through August. I shudder to think what it will be like if Bob Liebold ever calls it quits.
> 
> But please keep doing what you're doing, Steve! Are you racing Winters? I'll be bringing up the rear in the 4's, getting some good miles in before University next weekend.


No, I won't be at Winters. I'm taking part in a small recreational tour of King's Canyon NP this weekend. An out and back from Exeter to Cedar Grove and we'll be camping Saturday night. I'll have a full report on my web site next week.

have a good weekend... every place counts
Steve


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

So how did everyone do at winters? Hope none of you were involved in those nasty crashes on the downhill! I was 10th int he 45+ race


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Nice result!
I raced kinda dumb, didn't bury myself enough on the feed hill, which meant I ended up gapped after the descent on lap 2. Chased back on with a very dysfunctional group, then let the same thing happen on the final lap. Doh! That chase group never made it back, but I took my group sprint - for somewhere around 30th probably.  
Fun race though, and one of my partners got 2nd, with another teammate winning the 30+ open.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

peterpen said:


> Nice result!
> Fun race though, and one of my partners got 2nd, with another teammate winning the 30+ open.


It really is a fun race! It was my first time, I'm pretty new to road racing. We had 2 guys go off the from inthe last lap, then a thrid bridged up and joined them. The 3 of them barely beat the us to the line. It was actually pretty cool to see a group break away and have it pay off.


----------

